# HSS + HS Honda Snow Blower Bucket Height Extenders Now Shipping.



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Bucket Height Extenders for HSS +HS Series Honda Fall 2018.*

Updated 1/17/19 

I only have 2 x HSS 28" and 2 x HSS 24"
----------------------------------

HSS 24", 28" and 32" - HSS models need 8 Holes Drilled into Bucket (HSS 24" only needs 6). 
HS 24", 28" and 32" - HS Snowblowers (prior to 2016) DO NOT need to be drilled as HS series buckets were pre-drilled at the factory. 

Pricing Does Not Include Shipping:
24"= $89.95
28"+32" $94.95. For you Canadians, all prices USD and these ship VAT Free thanks to NAFTA 

Honda Snow Blower Bucket Height Extender Installation Instructions can be found here

Please email any questions to [email protected]. If you would like to purchase one please email me your full name and address and I will send you a paypal request with shipping. 

Have a good winter!
HS- Bucket Extender Pictured Below on HS 1332:


























HSS Extender Pictures below:



























HSS Installation Note: 
After drilling the 4 side holes, I installed the extender to verify my top drilling points. There is wiggle room during mounting so I ended up sliding the top part of the extender back a little as i felt my initial drill marks were too close to the rounded top edge of the bucket. I would have been ok either way.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Pricing?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you have any pictures of an actual blower with them on?

pricing and shipping? I have an 828 and a 928.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> do you have any pictures of an actual blower with them on?
> 
> pricing and shipping? I have an 828 and a 928.


This ^^^^ hss928 to 01803


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Following


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to pictures on an HSS.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Does the posted pricing include shipping?


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Does the posted pricing include shipping?


 It does not sorry. Please email me for a shipping quote. Most of New England is $11-$20. Dimensionally speaking it works out to be about a 20lb box for the 28 and 32. I ship from 01810. I also use a fulfillment center in Canada to save those guys shipping.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Still hoping to see pictures of the extender installed on an HSS1332... I drive through Andover every couple of months. Do you have a retail location where I can pick it up to save shipping cost?


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I sold out of my first shipment before I could keep an HSS 32" for myself. I will have my next shipment in today or tomorrow in which case I will try to snag one to install and take pictures. 

Also, my apologies if you sent me an email, and I didn't reply. The emails were not forwarding correctly. I will be replying to about 20 of you today. 

With it being December and no major snow storms, I don't know if I will be making another batch. I hate sitting on them over the off months, they take up a lot of space and using my fulfillment service isn't really cost effective. Before replying to the the people I owe emails too, I only have 10-15 of each model.

So I have a lot of people asking for pictures and I apologize for the delay on getting pictures up. As a consumer I can understand completely why you'd like to see pictures and I am not trying to withhold pictures from you, it's I wanted to give mine to a customer in Canada as they have been having snow and it's been 50 Degrees F here in Boston. I can't take any good pictures without snow anyway. The HSS version looks exactly the same as the HS version. Can't stress that enough. The only difference is the side brackets of the extenders are cut to match the side of the profile of the HSS bucket for the sake of mounting. That's it, same steel, same paint, ect. Again, I apologize if you have been waiting for pictures, I am getting more in hopefully by end of day today, and hope to find some time tomorrow/next day to install and take a few pictures.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got mine ordered for my 724 HSS can't wait to get it and try it out .. great shipping rate for us guys up here in Canada too 👍


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a couple of quick pictures. I was able to install in 30 min. with sharp drill bits. You have some wiggle room on the installation drilling so don't put too much pressure on yourself. The most important thing is to make sure the extender sits flat on the top. 

Install Notes for People who ordered the HSS versions:
After the sides were drilled (before I drilled the top holes), I installed using only the side bolts to verify my top drill markings, and make sure I wasn't to the top edge (where the bucket curves in). I have install pictures I won't be able to get up until maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*New HSS1332 Extender Installed*

After a brief dusting of snow this morning and temperatures 40 degrees F warmer than 2 days ago, I decided to install my new HSS1332 extender. (Thanks, Tony!) 

The only puzzling thing was why GRIPO included SAE hardware with a Canadian made product meant for a Honda metric product, but once I dug out the appropriate drills and wrenches, all was well. 

Thanks to [email protected] for the sticker on the extender! 

Also installed my new shifter handle, which came from a Honda HT-R3009 riding mower, in place of the orange one.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

it's funny I just shot you a PM yesterday wondering if you ever got one. I don't know why but it seemed you wern't getting my messages.

Holy light bar! The drainzit hose makes a big difference. Did anyone figure out if the HSS1332 can handle hand warmers? 

It's not puzzelling. Reason being, I originally spec'ed metric hardware for the HS series extenders for both US and Canada for obvious reasons. The HS series deflectors do not require drilling, and simply bolt onto the HS bucket using pre existing holes. The problem I ran into was it was common for US users to not own a metric set of wrenches. 70% of the people who purchase an extender prefer to send out their machines for service and/or don't really tinker enough to have the need to own a metric set. I have Metrinch wrenches from the early 2000's, which do both. If people in the US own a metric set of wrenches, they most definitely own a standard set of wrenches. When it came time to have the HSS models made which require drilling, I thought it was best to keep things simple for hobbyists and stick with standard. So that is where it came from. I also figured people with a full tool set would put whatever hardware on they liked anyway. Some people would go stainless but it really isn't worth the cost at all. I think probably about 75% of people on this forum own both sets simply becuase they are either tinkers or work in some sort of trade. 

Your 1332 looks great, I'm glad you ended up getting one, I'm not sure what the problem was with the messages, I was replying to every message on any platform you sent me.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I switched out all the hardware for stainless .. and my HSS 724 handles heated grips .. I'm hoping to post pics of the mods I done later if I can


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Would this extender help me with this?*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> *Would this extender help me with this?*


No, I think you'd need one of these:

Snowblower Clearing Road Swiss Alps Switzerland Stock Photo | Getty Images


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

russ01915 said:


> *Would this extender help me with this?*


Of course! Unfortunately, UPS won't deliver to what is now a snow cave, so you will have to wait until the spring :/ I'd close the garage door and pretend you didn't see it.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Please emails me and not PM me. I don't get notified when i get a PM, so if you don't hear back from me that is why. These will be shipping the week of 10/14/18!


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi, 
Not much snow this year in New England. 

I only have 2 x HSS 28" and 2 x HSS 24" versions left if anyone is interested.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I'd like a set for my HSS1332

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tony are you still selling these?


----------



## Pineapplehead (Jun 12, 2020)

sgagnon (or anybody else), you can source the bucket extenders for Honda's from here: SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION HONDA #HS928


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

That's what I ended up getting after asking. Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe the current link should have it's own thread in Honda forum and this thread deleted since the guy is no longer in business ( as far as I know )


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Spoke to Tony a week or so ago as he is local to me; he is no longer carrying these  I really needed an 28" kit. There are no distributors here in the US, the ESF one is listed for 87 CAD but they only sell to their wholesalers and the one local to my in-laws near Toronto is asking 146 CAD for them, unfortunately I wont be in Toronto any time soon. Prior to Tony carrying them I use to get them from http://www.c-equipment.ca/ as they'd ship them to the US but not any more.


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

JnC said:


> Spoke to Tony a week or so ago as he is local to me; he is no longer carrying these  I really needed an 28" kit. There are no distributors here in the US, the ESF one is listed for 87 CAD but they only sell to their wholesalers and the one local to my in-laws near Toronto is asking 146 CAD for them, unfortunately I wont be in Toronto any time soon. Prior to Tony carrying them I use to get them from http://www.c-equipment.ca/ as they'd ship them to the US but not any more.


I'd gladly offer to order some from my local dealer and ship them to people. The 24" extension I bought was $80+tax CAD and i know the 32" is $90+tax CAD. They don't actively keep an inventory though and just happened to have a 24inch for me so lead time is 2-3 weeks for an order to the dealer.

But I'm afraid shipping to people in the states from Newfoundland Canada would probably not be any cheaper in the end.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sgagnon2020 said:


> I'd gladly offer to order some from my local dealer and ship them to people. The 24" extension I bought was $80+tax CAD and i know the 32" is $90+tax CAD. They don't actively keep an inventory though and just happened to have a 24inch for me so lead time is 2-3 weeks for an order to the dealer.
> 
> But I'm afraid shipping to people in the states from Newfoundland Canada would probably not be any cheaper in the end.


The shipping between borders is ridiculous. I sent a Honda repair manual to Canada and it was $17. In states, state to state less than $4. 

Become a bootlegger.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

JnC said:


> Spoke to Tony a week or so ago as he is local to me; he is no longer carrying these  I really needed an 28" kit. There are no distributors here in the US, the ESF one is listed for 87 CAD but they only sell to their wholesalers and the one local to my in-laws near Toronto is asking 146 CAD for them, unfortunately I wont be in Toronto any time soon. Prior to Tony carrying them I use to get them from http://www.c-equipment.ca/ as they'd ship them to the US but not any more.


Just checked their website, it is #1 Small Engine Parts Canada FREE Shipping! looks like the extenders are no longer available through them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Just checked their website, it is #1 Small Engine Parts Canada FREE Shipping! looks like the extenders are no longer available through them.


Yeah, it looks like the ESF dealers are the only source now... Someday when I get to go to Quebec City again, I'll have to take some orders.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

D


tabora said:


> Yeah, it looks like the ESF dealers are the only source now... Someday when I get to go to Quebec City again, I'll have to take some orders.


Do these actually make a difference? It looks like there are some ESF dealers in my city.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Do these actually make a difference? It looks like there are some ESF dealers in my city.


Oh yes! Increases the height of the auger housing by about 1/2 a foot. When blowing heavy drifts or EOD it saves a lot of time when you can just slow down a bit and take the whole height in a single pass. Before (especially with my much lower HS80) I had to keep backing out (and over the snow that had fallen past the auger housing) and then go forward to clean up the mess and then advance a bit again.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Honda1132 said:


> D
> 
> Do these actually make a difference? It looks like there are some ESF dealers in my city.


Oh yes they do, especially with the EOD and drifts.

This is the last one that I had, a 28" kit . I picked it up for my personal machine but had to give it up for a buddy's new 928 that I recently set up. I am heading back up to CanadaLand in a month or so, need to get a couple of 28s and 32s.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

tonysak said:


> *Bucket Height Extenders for HSS +HS Series Honda Fall 2018.*
> 
> Updated 1/17/19
> 
> ...



I sent you guys an email


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> I sent you guys an email


Tony has not responded to email for several years now... He has not been on the forum for 9 months.

Again, I went through all this a couple of years ago; you have to drive to Canada to get them at an ESF retailer or Honda dealer.


----------

